# Need Some Info



## sam_i (Dec 21, 2013)

Is There Any Messenger App From Which I Can Send Audio File To My Friends ??  


P.S:I Can't Find Any Option in Whats app


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check the info here for whats app WhatsApp FAQ - How do I send media, contacts, or location?
and there are a couple of apps here which might do the job https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=TEu4UoDyNYqBhAe9toCADA


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Apples iMessage allows you to send audio files.


----------

